# What car for track cleaner?



## jimhoot (Mar 21, 2015)

I just received my new Track Cleaner from Reindeer Pass Railroad.
I am trying to deside what size car to install it on.
I am leaning t words a small caboose or a small box car.
Do the weight of the car make a difference?

What have some of you who have one of these use?


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I think a gon with a brick in it, if it's the track sweeper unit.
John


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

The length of the car is a consideration. For tight curves a short car is required to prevent over hang. Added weight may be required in the rear of the car. For larger curves the car can be longer, the battery weight may be adequate. If you google Rail Kleen you will find some that customers have done. Also look on You Tube. The most common we do is on the HLW covered coil car. For the tighter turns the HLW mini gondolas.


----------



## jimhoot (Mar 21, 2015)

Thanks John & Mike.

I had not thought about the over hang.
I have a box car that is smaller than the rest on our layout so I may use it.
Then if I need weight I have room for it.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

What are your tightest curves?


----------



## jdmitchell (Jan 2, 2008)

I used a small covered car. Be sure to add weight to keep it on the track. I did not feel that the battery was enough weight and add fishing weight. The cleaner was bought to remove acorns and stuff, I run battery power. I found that if I lower the cleaning wheel it does help with the track power folks at my club at train shows and the RR Museum. Check out the club web site and see a short video.

houstonagg.com

Jim


----------



## jimhoot (Mar 21, 2015)

Mike
We have 2 loops with R1 curves.
The main loops each have 1 piece R1 track also.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

What track cleaner?? LGB made one that mounted on the bottom of 300mm cars. I filled the 4021 with golf balls for weight, and it runs on 4 foot diameter curves with no problem.


----------



## jimhoot (Mar 21, 2015)

Dan

It is the rotating brush track cleaner that Mike sells at Reindeer Pass Garden Railroad Supply.

http://www.reindeerpass.com/rail-kleen-1.aspx


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Not really a brush, fine sandpaper "flaps"

Works a little differently than the true brushes.

Greg


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

jimhoot said:


> Mike
> We have 2 loops with R1 curves.
> The main loops each have 1 piece R1 track also.


I would install it on a pretty short car to prevent over hang on the curves, like the HLW mini gondolas.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

or take the body off a bobber caboose

That is what I did with my "brush type" sweeper.

Greg


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

With R1, I'd custom-build a car which is very short, and the lead axle is right behind the brush unit. I mounted mine on an LGB 4-axle low-sided gon (flat car, essentially), and it sits just on the edge of the R3 (4' radius) switches dad has in his yard. I think even with a "typical" 2-axle LGB car, you're still going to be well off the inside rail on R1 curves. Something like a Hartland flat Mike recommended above would work, but definitely add metal wheels for weight, and you may find you will need to put some kind of counterweight over the rear axle so it's not nose-heavy. 

Later,

K


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I had asked as Reindeer pass has the LGB version 50050.


----------



## jimhoot (Mar 21, 2015)

Thanks guys.
I was trying to figure out how to mount it to a set of trucks last night.
I have an idea that I will try next year or tomorrow.
I will post pictures as this develops.


----------

